# Montecristo (Cuba) No. 2 Cigar Review - Great Figurado



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Aroma is excellent. Taste like chocolate, great with a Arabica Mocha Java. Finish very pleasing. Wish I had more time, this is a good two hour smoke.

Read the full review here: Montecristo (Cuba) No. 2 Cigar Review - Great Figurado


----------

